# اريد معلومات عن ال Bridge



## روزاما المراغى (10 أبريل 2008)

قيل لى ان انواع الbridgesهى
quarter bridge,half bridge,full bridges
حسب المقاومة المتغيرة
هل يمكنكم مساعدتى فى اعطائى معلومات اكثر
ومع المعادلات التى توضح العلاقات بين التيارات ف كل نوع 
وان امكن صور لكل منهم


----------



## مُسلم عربي من عُمان (13 أبريل 2008)

قد تكون الوصلة في الأسفل مفيدة لك

http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_1/chpt_9/7.html

في الوصلة توجد الأنواع الثلاثة وكيفية استخدامهم في قياس الإجهاد الميكانيكي.


----------

